# caesar's creek youth hunt



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone go out with youth this weekend for some pheasants out at caesar's creek state park? im coming home to hunt on tuesday and was planning on taking my english setter for some leftover pheasants. Anyone know if i should hit ceasar's creek or Spring Valley?


----------

